
Ask HN: Users should go jogging before trying a new software product - persilj
My question is simple: why doesn&#x27;t anyone, who have released a software product, suggest that a user should take a walk or preferably go jogging before trying to get familiar with it? After jogging mind is more ready to take in even boring information like 2-page introduction documents. It also opens up the possibility that a software product can be more complex as a user is able to comprehend better. Including few short bursts of running would prepare user&#x27;s mind in a way that he&#x2F;she is able to reach more of his&#x2F;her thoughts, because such really wakes up the whole body (1). This also boils down to question &quot;is it ok to say that it will be user&#x27;s own fault, if he fails to grasp the idea of a product or how it can be utilized?&quot;.<p>(1) I think it is mostly about exercise being aerobically efficient - and what kind of reactions happens in the body because of that.
======
gt565k
You should have gone jogging before submitting this to HN.

------
SamReidHughes
Have you considered telling your customers to go take a hike? Vigorous hiking
can have the same mental benefits as jogging, with less impact on the knees.

------
twlng
Where is the flag functionality when you need it :)

------
DrScump
I tried that, but my keyboard got all sweaty and shorted out.

------
mrits
Mr. persij, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I
have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you
even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone
in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points,
and may God have mercy on your soul.

